# Identify Yamaha Bow



## DaveWood (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm no expert but that looks to be in fantastic shape. I'd check it over very carefully for any cracks/flaws etc and then give it some progressive pull tests till you get to full draw - listening for any cracking sounds, feeling it out and all. I'd be surprised if you find anything and if that is the case I'd start shooting that thing ASAP!


----------



## brendansags (Nov 8, 2015)

Yeh what drew me to it was the condition, 99% of the gloss coating is all in tact with only a couple of minor scratches. the metal sight could use a quick polish but the wood and the patterns in it are quite nice


----------



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

Very Nice! looks to be in almost new shape! as for information, i have no idea about them, almost bought one once, but i couldn't find any info on it. Maybe someone on here knows about them.


----------



## Dao (Apr 7, 2015)

yamaha started making recurve in 1959/60(different information listed in different Japanese site) , and their focus shifted to take down models in 1975 (according to archery history site in Japan), so this model would have been made in first 15years or so of Yamaha archery history (unless they continue to make it after 1975.. not too much information available). YC66 still pop up within Japanese auction site, but most of them go below $20 (or 2000yen). no hunting allowed in japan, and bow's only used for competition, so very few people apparently find value in non-adjustable one-piece like this anymore. 

Yamaha archery division started out as "hobby" entity when president of the company at the time brought home one bow (sure wish I knew which one) from US and started the production using wood-working know-how from their instrument division. His dream was to have Japanese use Japan manufactured bow to win in world competition( in the era when Japan was starting to shed off the effect of WWII). from that vision came the bow you have. I personally think it is interesting piece of history.


----------



## brendansags (Nov 8, 2015)

Dao said:


> YC66 still pop up within Japanese auction site, but most of them go below $20 (or 2000yen).


thanks for the info guys. looks like i over payed the, cost me 60 aussie so around 40 us. now what sort of string material should i be looking at, and what length would you recommend ?


----------



## Dao (Apr 7, 2015)

brendansags said:


> thanks for the info guys. looks like i over payed


I don't know. if it was being shipped from Japan, It would add another $20us at least. I'd say you got yourself a fair price.


----------



## Nekekal (Dec 25, 2012)

I have never seen a Yamaha bow. I buy a lot of stuff off of eBay in the US and have never seen one listed. At first glance it looks like something from Wing Archery. 

Anyway, a non name brand, I.e. Not Bear" bow 66 inches long at 32 lbs would sell for 50 to 130 dollars. Probably. I have never been able to pay less than $47. Plus shipping, so I think you got a pretty good deal. It looks to be in great shape.

Bows of that age want Dacron strings. I use 12 strands on mine. Either Flemish twist or continuous loop will work. The standard is for the string to be three inches shorter than the marked bow length. Not all bows are made to that standard. Some bow would like the string to be 4 inches shorter. The good news is that Dacron stretches and can be shortened by twisting. The brace height, measure from that rest thingy to the string, should be in the neighborhood of 8 inches, plus or minus. Strings here cost in the vacinity of ten dollars. Plan on buying two. The first one you can twist or stretch to find out how long it needs to be, then you can buy another at the correct length. Both will be useable for a long time. 

Have fun.


----------

